
Survey: Americans Spent $1.4B on Credit Freeze Fees in Wake of Equifax Breach - el_duderino
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/03/survey-americans-spent-1-4b-on-credit-freeze-fees-in-wake-of-equifax-breach/
======
mindslight
And articles such as this one only perpetuate the problem, continuing to push
this broken paradigm where people should engage with these surveillance
bureaus any more than suing them for libel when appropriate.

> _Fundera said the percentage of people who froze their credit in response to
> the Equifax breach incrementally decreases as people get older... Thirty-two
> percent of millennials_

This is truly sad. I'll give older people a pass for clinging on to a system
that they remember as having worked, but younger eyes should see through the
nonsensical status quo. Unfortunately, they're still naive and apparently
doing what nebulous authority tells them to avoid marks on their "permanent
record".

